# NY Honors...



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not that i have anything against our sports men and women who won gold medals at the Olympics but...
What the hell have they done for 'others' to deserve these awards and don't start me on Blair or Livingston.

I guess it could be worse, JimS could have got a CBE for services to children..
I believe i 'deserve' one for services to the TT community. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I could not agree more the honours list to me has been a joke for more years than I care to remember.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Got to agree ith you Tosh plenty of people out there who give there time and money for nothing to help others for no reward these are the people who we should be on the honors list


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Got to agree ith you Tosh plenty of people out there who give there time and money for nothing to help others for no reward these are the people who we should be on the honors list


NOT that I am suporting the honours thing in any way , but to be fair there are some honours given to people who do good work


----------



## JudgeVFR (Feb 18, 2011)

So many of these honours are given out that they are devalued. I believe that you can now get one for eating Jelly with a Fork! 8)


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

JudgeVFR said:


> So many of these honours are given out that they are devalued. I believe that you can now get one for eating Jelly with a Fork! 8)


yeah.im in training for next years event.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

c15 ttt said:


> JudgeVFR said:
> 
> 
> > So many of these honours are given out that they are devalued. I believe that you can now get one for eating Jelly with a Fork! 8)
> ...


Mmmm but is it not that easy mate , I believe you will need a university degree in it before you can take part !!!!!


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Sadly, it's not about who and why certain folk get gongs. But the political system ' playing the game' of favour for recognition in said political circles, to further their and the fellow cronies aims and interests . The recipients are merely pawns in the game.
"Hell hath no worry like an MP without seat."

Having said that, I do not, as said , understand why sports Hero's (- let's not go there!) deserve additional reward. Given they have followed a dream to play a chosen sport, many supported by sponsorship in kind. And later (eg LORD ex sport star) availe themselves of the systems generous rewards that brought recognition.

All whilst true social do gooders go un-noticed, without seeking recognition or visibility through there chosen work. Doing it for the simple pleasure of assisting ones fellow man. Slightly cliché I know, but true.

All a created gravy train if ever I saw one...

Brian


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

To be fair the honours list is much better than it was. This year 76% of the honours have gone to what you might call 'ordinary' people, but of course few of those make the national news as nobody knows who they are, so it doesn't make interestng reading. Check your local press this week and I'm sure you'll find details of people nearby who have been honoured.

I'm in two minds about the sports awards. Agreed, when they have achieved success that's as a result of rather selfish, single-mindedness and their success is its own reward - it's hardly done for the sake of the community. However I think there's more to it than that. We all enjoyed sharing the experience of their achievements this summer and there's no doubt it gave us all a real boost. And beyond that the honours are not only about reward but encouragement - they are there to inspire others as well.

The point of the honours is to recognise achievements of all kinds, not just service to the community. Yes, at one time it was just a system of giving gongs to the members of the establishment but I think it has improved over the last 10 years or so and there's a better balance - it's just a shame that more effort isn't put into celebrating the awards given to the people who live down your street. Someone I work with was honoured this year, and it is well deserved - in fact a few of my colleagues have had awards - so it does happen.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

The honours list is as corrupt as all of the companies that avoid paying tax!!!! Set up to pay homage to the elite and all in the higher class system to mere mortals. Now it is just a case of OI queenly pay homage to these peeps from the government.

Take the whole system away from the gov and into the hands of us the peeps and we will see a much fairer system....IMO


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> Take the whole system away from the gov and into the hands of us the peeps and we will see a much fairer system....IMO


Now theres a plan I like the sound of


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Well so some people did get the feel good factor watching a couple of selfish sponsored cagoled characters running around while the country is going down the stanks around us , the wealth divide gets bigger , more people enter the official poverty bracket , more people being fed from soup kitchens , more homeless . More unemployed ,,,,, I could continue ,,,, but what the hell. Woopee , we got a few gold medals ,, now some honours , Dream on in fantasy island


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The system is corrupt.

Honours should only be bestowed upon the unselfish people who work for the good of the community without being paid or for heroic/brave exploits and not for running around a track or winning a cycling event. I even saw a report where one person was complaining that he had not received an honour even though he had won ten gold medals WTF he was doing what he wanted and receiving recognition within his sport.

Just my opinion


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> The honours list is as corrupt as all of the companies that avoid paying tax!!!! Set up to pay homage to the elite and all in the higher class system to mere mortals. Now it is just a case of OI queenly pay homage to these peeps from the government.
> 
> Take the whole system away from the gov and into the hands of us the peeps and we will see a much fairer system....IMO


Icould not agree more Gaz, small businesses that avoid tax and self employed people are a leech on the treasury purse, sorry Gaz, what do you do again>>>>I'm baaaaaack !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

it is flawed and the wrong people are eligable

there has been a campaign going on for a while now to award all ex military service personell the national defence medal like was awarded to all the forces before and during the second world war

succesive governments have refused even tho her maj says she is in favour but cannot bestow it on us until the government ratify it

the australians,nz and canadian, ex forces have all been awarded by the queen

it is very interesting reading ,the government stance is medals and honours are awarded for bravery and operational tours not just for being [bit of a mockery really ]

so much for recognising all our current and ex forces


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

blackpoolfc said:


> it is flawed and the wrong people are eligable
> 
> there has been a campaign going on for a while now to award all ex military service personell the national defence medal like was awarded to all the forces before and during the second world war
> 
> ...


Is payment not enough for you !!!!!!! ( In the second world war at least it could be argurd that the country was in some danger of being invaded )


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

roddy said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > it is flawed and the wrong people are eligable
> ...


ive read your other thread and im not playing your game


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

So, here are these folk, spending every day doing what they love, being given large sums of sponsorship (public and private money) training in the sunshine of another country and when they win we are suprised... they then go on to make millions from adverts and tv ( ballroom dancing and ice dancing and anything else that pays) and to top it all we make them knights of the realm.....it isn't their fault, it is our fault for allowing it. The grace, beauty and charm of sport was that it was once carried out by normal folk who took fook all for doing it (they gave selflessly and in my opion then deserved the accolades they got and received, dedicated sports people). I am grateful for their contribution, I enjoyed their performance, but honouring them so lavishly? They should try getiing up every day and working for 10-12 hours for a minimum wgae; providing for your family and making ends meet as millions of Britons do daily; they should try spending 8 hours a day trying to get a job and being knocked back time and time again, but getting up the next day for more of the same. Try being a carer for an aging parent or someone with a terminal illness - these are the true heros, truly humble, the people we should be honouring. Not some pampered pussy who can ride, run, jump or swim well; this is simply a reflection of what as a society we appear to value and care about at the expense of the truly important.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

BrianR said:


> So, here are these folk, spending every day doing what they love, being given large sums of sponsorship (public and private money) training in the sunshine of another country and when they win we are suprised... they then go on to make millions from adverts and tv ( ballroom dancing and ice dancing and anything else that pays) and to top it all we make them knights of the realm.....it isn't their fault, it is our fault for allowing it. The grace, beauty and charm of sport was that it was once carried out by normal folk who took fook all for doing it (they gave selflessly and in my opion then deserved the accolades they got and received, dedicated sports people). I am grateful for their contribution, I enjoyed their performance, but honouring them so lavishly? They should try getiing up every day and working for 10-12 hours for a minimum wgae; providing for your family and making ends meet as millions of Britons do daily; they should try spending 8 hours a day trying to get a job and being knocked back time and time again, but getting up the next day for more of the same. Try being a carer for an aging parent or someone with a terminal illness - these are the true heros, truly humble, the people we should be honouring. Not some pampered pussy who can ride, run, jump or swim well; this is simply a reflection of what as a society we appear to value and care about at the expense of the truly important.


Seconded


----------

